# My Personal Best



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

Port Bolivar. Rented a canal home. Fished mostly at night under green lights at boat dock. Cast netted some menhadden for bait. Caught this 28 inch 7lb speckled trout. She was hooked in gill plate. She didn't respond to my trying to revive her. Fried some and baked some. Delicious.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Great fish, nice first post too. Welcome to 2cool!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Awesome*

Just goes to show you.....There are preferred means and methods for us all. However....if you ain't dragging an enticing hook through the water you just ain't trying. Great fish!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good fish. I would've dunked him in the grease with some papas too.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^^And some cold beerz!!!! lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job! I like those shad for bait myself and I have caught some big ole stout trout on them.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice trout and congrats on your PB!!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

nice first post and nice freckle trout.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Welcome*

Congrats. That's a biggun.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats, very nice!!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats ,nice trout !!!


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Great catch! Be sure to save that photo or print it. Very likely you won't catch one bigger.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations! Nice looking trout.


----------



## sqr71 (Aug 8, 2005)

Very Nice trout Still working to get my big trout.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

menhaden aka shad? or piggy perch?


----------



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

This

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

Had 5 gallon buck of water with aerator. Put in 2 frozen ice water bottles. Cooler water kept them more lively. Have to handle them gently, that tend to die easy. Once I hooked them, I let them revive a bit by getting to swim just below the surface of the water. Once they start getting lively I cast them out and it didn't take long for a strike. Caught another 7 speckled trout 16-18 inches and alot of nice sand trout. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

That's an awesome catch


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Good catch! That's a good PB.


----------



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks. I thought I'd won the Star Tournament when I first saw her. Lol! Biggest trout I'd ever seen in person. Next goal....join the "30 inch" club! Hope all y'all catch yall's big trout soon. Good luck to all! God bless.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*rent*

Where did u find a canal home to rent,was it pretty expensive....thx


----------



## cold_beer (Aug 18, 2016)

https://www.vrbo.com/484716

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very awesom and welcome to this site, hope it was great on the grill


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

way to go


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats... beating the heat and a personal best.. Awesome!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Rem with the old KOA at SLP when the canal around the island was working that the CCA trout winner came right off the bridge one year with a free lined live bait one night.


----------

